# ibs alternating between constipation and diahorrea



## loopy lou (Feb 19, 2008)

hi there im new to this site and would love some advice i suffer severe pmdd and do find my ibs is bad around period times. does anyone have this problem. i get depression and anxiety as well around this time but find the anxiety and ibs only starts when my period turns really red which i think is high levels of progesterone. does anyone have any good advice on food and supplements that has helped them please help loopy lou


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi loopy lou welcome to the site. IBS gets worse for a lot of women during their period. There are some things that you might want to try --* do some mild exercise to relax a few days before your period starting and continue until it gets heavy* use a heating pad and do not drink ice-cold water or eat anything icy cold* talk to a dr about your depression and anxiety and see if there's any meds that you can use* ask your dr about antispasmodics if pain is bad (and do NOT use advil/ibuprofen (sp?) cos it makes stomach feel worse)* use immodium if D is bad (edit, sorry I didn't realize you have ibs-a -- so, when your period starts it becomes d or c? Have you talked to your dr about this?)we have a women's issues forum and there you may find more... so i'm transferring your post there...Cherrie


----------

